# Tiger Oscar., Jack Dempsey and green terror and....... geophagus



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

I want to add geophagus will they be OK with my current stock list? Green terror is like 2 inch jack 3 and Oscar 4 thanks
im close to buying these geos

tank size is a 160g 6ftlong fx5 and xp4 filter 

thanks


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Oscar and green terror are orginally from SA where the geo. are collected. As long as the oscar is not too big, the geo. will be fine.

The only thing different here is JD which is CA fish and can get aggressive.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

With only 4 fish in the tank. Im worried the green terror and jack demsey will kill each other. Whoever wins will move on the the next. The oscar can get aggressive too but not as aggressive as the JD and GT.


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

well i had jack demseys and oscars toghther for many years before bbut not green terror

i hope the geophagus will be great in there


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

any one else have any input??


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

are you putting 1 geo or a bunch?


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

group of 8 maybe 10 depending 
8 for sure


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you will have a better chance with a group of geo than one. again, I think you should remove the JD.


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

ya i read online that if i ad a put it will cut down some of the agression from the jd so it will be in its territory i got some rockwork in my tank

buying some driftwood tmr


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

i sold my jack dempsys lol


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

so with the 2 fish in there right now the geos will do fine and be happy?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

It should be fine. Just keep an eye out when your gt gets big.


----------

